# Looking for  hunting lease  - Live in Walton County



## Steve Thompson (Sep 11, 2009)

200 - 300 acres for me and a few friends.
Would like to be within 2 hours of monroe.
call Billy Taylor 404 978 3110
Tell'em Steve sent you


----------



## CTLONG (Sep 12, 2009)

have 4 openings in Monroe county.  not sure how far that is to drivebut if you want more details call charlie at 770-775-5015

525per family membership


----------



## Three Olde Guys (Sep 13, 2009)

Have openings for 3 new members on 374 acres in Warren County. That's about 11/2 hours from me and I live in Loganville. Call me at 770-466-6492. $625 per member


----------



## Robert Findley (Feb 29, 2020)

CTLONG said:


> have 4 openings in Monroe county.  not sure how far that is to drivebut if you want more details call charlie at 770-775-5015
> 
> 525per family membership


I'm Very interested. Are camping ares available?


----------



## Robert Findley (Feb 29, 2020)

Three Olde Guys said:


> Have openings for 3 new members on 374 acres in Warren County. That's about 11/2 hours from me and I live in Loganville. Call me at 770-466-6492. $625 per member


Can You use another old guy?


----------

